# Announcing a FREE Orchestra from Red Room Audio - "Palette Primary Colors"



## Red Room Audio (Jun 7, 2018)

Greetings! Our *Palette Orchestral Series* has made a serious splash since its debut this past December and we couldn't be happier! So much so that we'd now like to give everyone the chance to experience first-hand what so many composers have already discovered.

*Palette Primary Colors* offers a *FREE* 1.3 GB taste of what you’ll get in our larger Palette libraries. It features *strings, woodwinds, and brass ensembles *with a curated set of articulations and a single microphone position, plus the same *True Ensemble Recording* technique and depth of sampling you'll find in the larger products. *Primary Colors* provides a glimpse into Palette's rich sound, flexible control and playability. We hope you enjoy it!
*
Download your free copy now




*
_Primary Colors requires the FULL version of Kontakt 5.6.8 or above._*
*
Cheers,
Dickie & Red Room Audio
www.redroomaudio.com


----------



## Solara_Audio (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks a lot for the generous offer, can't wait to put it to a test tonight.


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Jun 7, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> Greetings! Our *Palette Orchestral Series* has made a serious splash since its debut this past December and we couldn't be happier! So much so that we'd now like to give everyone the chance to experience first-hand what so many composers have already discovered.
> 
> *Palette Primary Colors* offers a *FREE* 1.3 GB taste of what you’ll get in our larger Palette libraries. It features *strings, woodwinds, and brass ensembles *with a curated set of articulations and a single microphone position, plus the same *True Ensemble Recording* technique and depth of sampling you'll find in the larger products. *Primary Colors* provides a glimpse into Palette's rich sound, flexible control and playability. We hope you enjoy it!
> *
> ...



Fantastic sound!!! Looking at getting the full version.


----------



## TGV (Jun 7, 2018)

It's a very nice freebie: the samples are really good. I was surprised by the vibrato control. That almost can't be sample vibrato, but it does sound good.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 7, 2018)

Red Room Audio has become, by far, my favorite developer from whom I have not _yet_ purchased anything.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 7, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Red Room Audio has become, by far, my favorite developer from whom I have not _yet_ purchased anything.


Same here , but soon. I've been eyeing up Saga , Sketchpad and FX.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jun 7, 2018)

TGV said:


> It's a very nice freebie: the samples are really good. I was surprised by the vibrato control. That almost can't be sample vibrato, but it does sound good.


It actually is sampled!


----------



## Quasar (Jun 7, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> Same here , but soon. I've been eyeing up Saga , Sketchpad and FX.


When Sketchpad came out and I took a look at it, my reaction was: "I wish this had been released before I bought libraries x & y, which cover essentially the same area." But as it is, it's hard to justify, as much as I like it. If I were starting now, this is the way I would go... Maybe if I am more flush one of these days.

Saga is almost certainly going to happen, and I am going to further examine the various adornment libraries carefully too.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jun 7, 2018)

On the website it says 5.6.8 or later required but when I try to load it says my version of Kontakt (5.6.8) is too old. Am I missing something?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jun 7, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> On the website it says 5.6.8 or later required but when I try to load it says my version of Kontakt (5.6.8) is too old. Am I missing something?


We actually updated the files to 5.6.8 just late yesterday so it's possible you got a 5.7.3 version. Contact our support and we'll get you squared away.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jun 7, 2018)

Oh ok thank you! I've actually just downloaded it, I'll write to the support. Thanks


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks to red room
Very playable ...will certainly look at all other products...


----------



## Arviwan (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks a lot for the gift


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 7, 2018)

Thank you. Looking forward to trying out this very generous offer to get a feel for your libraries. I have several ISW libraries so I feel like I have some idea what to expect, and hence my excitement. I'm feeling a bit like @Quasar re the timing but there are always newcomers to this area.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 7, 2018)

Is anyone having a thing where you can only select Strings Sus? Clicking on the other articulations lights up various sections of the keyboard, but otherwise does nothing -- no brass or winds sounds, and the articulation name does _not_ turn red. (But I do see samples in the "Samples" folders labeled as brass and woodwinds, so... I don't think it's that the samples failed to install or anything.)

EDIT: OK, I _can_ switch to another articulation by the keyswitches, but not by clicking on the art name....


----------



## hawpri (Jun 7, 2018)

Wally Garten said:


> Is anyone having a thing where you can only select Strings Sus? Clicking on the other articulations lights up various sections of the keyboard, but otherwise does nothing -- no brass or winds sounds, and the articulation name does _not_ turn red. (But I do see samples in the "Samples" folders labeled as brass and woodwinds, so... I don't think it's that the samples failed to install or anything.)
> 
> EDIT: OK, I _can_ switch to another articulation by the keyswitches, but not by clicking on the art name....


It was a little weird by clicking on the interface for me. The keyswitches worked fine though.


----------



## Sami (Jun 7, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> Greetings! Our *Palette Orchestral Series* has made a serious splash since its debut this past December and we couldn't be happier! So much so that we'd now like to give everyone the chance to experience first-hand what so many composers have already discovered.
> 
> *Palette Primary Colors* offers a *FREE* 1.3 GB taste of what you’ll get in our larger Palette libraries. It features *strings, woodwinds, and brass ensembles *with a curated set of articulations and a single microphone position, plus the same *True Ensemble Recording* technique and depth of sampling you'll find in the larger products. *Primary Colors* provides a glimpse into Palette's rich sound, flexible control and playability. We hope you enjoy it!
> *
> ...




You are very quickly advancing to one of my favourite developers and your samples are great. Congratulations!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 7, 2018)

Wally Garten said:


> Is anyone having a thing where you can only select Strings Sus? Clicking on the other articulations lights up various sections of the keyboard, but otherwise does nothing -- no brass or winds sounds, and the articulation name does _not_ turn red. (But I do see samples in the "Samples" folders labeled as brass and woodwinds, so... I don't think it's that the samples failed to install or anything.)
> 
> EDIT: OK, I _can_ switch to another articulation by the keyswitches, but not by clicking on the art name....



To explain further on this:

Yes, you cannot change the articulation for playback directly from the GUI, and this is because keyswitching is just _one_ of possible methods of changing articulations. Let's say you have an articulation selected by a velocity range. So you click on the GUI to change to that articulation, but the next note you play ends up with velocity _not_ within the defined velocity range, so you get a different articulation to play out from the one you picked on the GUI. Same thing can be the case with keyrange and MIDI CC rules.

So, in order to be consistent in UI/UX regardless of which rule for triggering articulations has been chosen, there is no way to choose the articulation from the GUI. To me it doesn't make sense to be able to choose an artic from the GUI _just_ when KS rules are selected, and that functionality not working on other types of rule triggers (doing a lot of GUI shuffling stuff on, say, MIDI CC input is highly not advisable so we just don't do it).

For the same reason, evaluating which articulation is going to be played is done every time you play a key, so which articulation is selected is going to be updated on the next key you play - this is not updated _during_ a held key.


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 7, 2018)

Nice one Dickie! 

I'm gunna download and check it out. Thanks for the free taster 

-DJ


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 7, 2018)

Tear it up, DJ.


----------



## HeliaVox (Jun 8, 2018)

I just downloaded it as my last task of the day. The first task tomorrow? I'm gonna paint with my new palette!


----------



## kimarnesen (Jun 8, 2018)

Already in my quick template. Thank you for the great introduction to your libraries, absolutely love it.


----------



## h.s.j.e (Jun 8, 2018)

Messed around with this for half an hour last night. As soon as I figured out the articulation switching, it was a blast. Definitely made a fan out of me.


----------



## Wally Garten (Jun 8, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> So, in order to be consistent in UI/UX regardless of which rule for triggering articulations has been chosen, there is no way to choose the articulation from the GUI.



Ah, I see. Thanks for the explanation! And good to know about the ability to change arts from velocity and cc's as well. Anyway, no worries -- I think I may have just misunderstood something I saw in the video.

And thanks for the cool freebie!


----------



## vicontrolu (Jun 9, 2018)

Hey anyone know what Reaper theme appears in the walk through video please?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 9, 2018)

That's not Reaper, that's Logic.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks for the free Primary Colors. I really like how it sounds and plays, and it's much better than I expected. I'll be looking at the entire Palette line.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 9, 2018)

Considering moving up to Symphonic Sketchpad. Will continue reading and 'absorbing' site info, but need to better understand future priorities for _Melodics_, _Orchestral FX_, _Runs & Arps_. 

Are these totally missing from Sketchpad or is there limited overlap ? Has anyone experienced these and can comment?

Will there be any 'bundles' offered ? Current scenario can total ~~ $900. - $1,050. depending on _Saga_ ……..


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 9, 2018)

You can consider them as completely separate products, there is zero overlap between them. Brush Packs are expansions to the main Palette Symphonic Sketchpad, covering different things.

I guess Dickie is the man to ask about bundles, but overall I think what you get per product is quite generious even at current asking price.


----------



## reutunes (Jun 9, 2018)

For those asking questions about the articulation switching (which is done via keyswitches by default but can easily be changed) there's a comprehensive manual HERE - have a read.


----------



## reutunes (Jun 9, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Considering moving up to Symphonic Sketchpad. Will continue reading and 'absorbing' site info, but need to better understand future priorities for _Melodics_, _Orchestral FX_, _Runs & Arps_.
> 
> Are these totally missing from Sketchpad or is there limited overlap ? Has anyone experienced these and can comment?
> 
> Will there be any 'bundles' offered ? Current scenario can total ~~ $900. - $1,050. depending on _Saga_ ……..



Actually, you can get an additional discount for each product that you add - the more products the more discount. So if you go for all 4 Palette libraries it's $761.60 ($134.40 discount).







I have been a big supporter of the Palette line ever since the release, mainly because the libraries work so well together and have a huge amount of flexibility to integrate with existing articulation switching systems from Spitfire / OT / Cinesamples. You can literally set them up to operate like other libraries in your template which saves having to remember lots of different keyswitch combos. I think for a general toolkit and especially for a mobile orchestral rig, Palette is a godsend.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 9, 2018)

reutunes said:


> Actually, you can get an additional discount for each product that you add - the more products the more discount. So if you go for all 4 Palette libraries it's $761.60 ($134.40 discount).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great !  I was adding this to earlier Reply, but will move it here …. and trust it can be answered.

_Went back and reviewed all of the videos to better understanding Red Room Audio complete offering. _
_I will eventually sort this, but right now not confident with RRA Palette content when compared to, e.g. NI_Symphony Series Collection or AI_Jaeger.
I have many, quality, Orchestral bits and pieces now and feel need /desire to acquire *(1)* comprehensive Library. Do I get all /almost all of this content with Palette, AND what pieces are required to cover all of the bases ?_​


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 9, 2018)

Basic patches of orchestral sections (full ensemble patches for very quick workflow, including choir), percussion, chromatic percussion (xylo, marimba, tubular bells), timpani, piano, harp, and even a simple synth (!) is covered by PSS. True legato patches with Melodics. If you need realistic runs in all keys and various types of runs, you obviously get the Runs. If you need aleatorics, you get the Orchestral FX. Not sure what exactly is unclear?

Palette is all about fast workflow. This is why the main product is called Symphonic _Sketchpad_. It doesn't cover every articulation under the sun, but that wasn't the intention behind it. The intention was to have a great starter library that can do a surprising amount of things all at once without needing to purchase anything else. Again, for *fast workflow, sketching, etc.* If you need extremely detailed set of articulations, Palette is not it, that was not the intention behind it.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 9, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Palette is all about fast workflow. This is why the main product is called Symphonic _Sketchpad_. It doesn't cover every articulation under the sun, but that wasn't the intention behind it. The intention was to have a great starter library that can do a surprising amount of things all at once without needing to purchase anything else. Again, for *fast workflow, sketching, etc.* If you need extremely detailed set of articulations, Palette is not it, that was not the intention behind it.



I see big gap between 'fast, workflow, sketching, etc.' and 'extremely detailed set of articulations'. 
I am not experienced enough to draw solid lines in terms of required articulations, for this purchase, but PSS + Brush Packs seems to extend earlier definitions of 'sketching' tools. 

Will stick with your definitions and try to better define what is needed.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks Dickie! This is greatly appreciated!


----------



## macmac (Jun 11, 2018)

Is the license for this free version a personal use only or commercial usage? I like to keep that straight so that if something is personal use only, I don't install it so as not to ever mistakenly use it in a commercial project. 

Thank you!


----------



## hawpri (Jun 11, 2018)

macmac said:


> Is the license for this free version a personal use only or commercial usage? I like to keep that straight so that if something is personal use only, I don't install it so as not to ever mistakenly use it in a commercial project.
> 
> Thank you!



Page 9 of the manual:

"The licensee is entitled to the use and unlimited editing of the product within the scope of music production, performance, recording, and composition. This includes both non-commercial and commercial usage of all types, including, but not limited to, film scores, television scores, music libraries, video game soundtracks, digital and physical music releases, albums, compilations, etc. Exceptions to this scope are listed below. 

The licensee MAY NOT use the product in the production of any other sample library or virtual instrument products. 

The licensee MAY NOT sell individual sounds from a product in any context. 

For clarity: The licensee MAY use sounds from the product to create individual sound effects (SFX) for use in film, TV, advertising, and video games. However, the licensee cannot sell these sounds individually via marketplace, stock music/stock audio site, etc."


----------



## Nao Gam (Jun 15, 2018)

vicontrolu said:


> Hey anyone know what Reaper theme appears in the walk through video please?


Fear not, for Reaper never fails (sort of)

Free logic theme
https://stash.reaper.fm/theme/1932/CLogic.zip

Logic theme with donation
https://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=187971


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 15, 2018)

Except Reaper *wasn't* used in the video, it was actually Logic on actual Mac (just connected to an LG ultrawide monitor).


----------



## Nao Gam (Jun 15, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Except Reaper *wasn't* used in the video, it was actually Logic on actual Mac (just connected to an LG ultrawide monitor).


I know man, but he seems to be interested in the looks so..


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 24, 2018)

What the hell can I be doing wrong? I've got Strings but _no Brass or Woodwinds._

All three are turned-up and switched 'on' in the mixer. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 24, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> What the hell can I be doing wrong? I've got Strings but _no Brass or Woodwinds._
> 
> All three are turned-up and switched 'on' in the mixer. Anyone have a clue?



i tried this today aswell, and i had to use keyswitches to turn on/off sections. clicking the buttons in the gui didnt work for me with latest kontakt version. found it pretty annoying to be honest.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 24, 2018)

Heroix said:


> i tried this today aswell, and i had to use keyswitches to turn on/off sections. clicking the buttons in the gui didnt work for me with latest kontakt version. found it pretty annoying to be honest.



Same here. Just saw a post on Reaper Forum too.

I Replied:
"Working here on Win10 Pro /Reaper v5.9.2 /Kontakt5.81 (R43).
(3) Tracks with Strings, Winds, Brass __ Sustains
Must use Upper (pink) GUI Keyboard or MIDI Controller Keys to select though."


----------



## cyoder (Jun 24, 2018)

Yes, the keyswitches at the top of the keyrange activate articulations rather than on the GUI. To quote @EvilDragon's explanation earlier in the thread:



EvilDragon said:


> To explain further on this:
> 
> Yes, you cannot change the articulation for playback directly from the GUI, and this is because keyswitching is just _one_ of possible methods of changing articulations. Let's say you have an articulation selected by a velocity range. So you click on the GUI to change to that articulation, but the next note you play ends up with velocity _not_ within the defined velocity range, so you get a different articulation to play out from the one you picked on the GUI. Same thing can be the case with keyrange and MIDI CC rules.
> 
> ...


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 24, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Same here. Just saw a post on Reaper Forum too.
> 
> I Replied:
> "Working here on Win10 Pro /Reaper v5.9.2 /Kontakt5.81 (R43).
> ...



Wait! What? Selection of the different instruments is executed via the pink / upper keys!?
(I just watched the intro vid again and that does appear to be the case). Is this correct? (Can't access pc just now).


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 24, 2018)

cyoder said:


> Yes, the keyswitches at the top of the keyrange activate articulations rather than on the GUI. To quote @EvilDragon's explanation earlier in the thread:



You're referring to articulation control being at top of keyboard, but sostenuto's was talking about instrument selection, no?


----------



## cyoder (Jun 24, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> You're referring to articulation control being at top of keyboard, but sostenuto's was talking about instrument selection, no?


Yeah, but both are true. The key switches are stackable so they select both articulation and section, so for example the key switches can be used to activate string longs layered with brass staccatos, or any other combination. Each section and articulation has its own key switch. Hope that helps!

Best,


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 24, 2018)

Cyoder -

Yes, that helps.

I usually can somewhat figure things on my own, but this scheme seems a bit bizarre. Can't wait to get back in front of things and give 'er a go. Who knows, bizarre may be my _thang_.

Heroix; Cyoder; sostenuto - Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 24, 2018)

I have tons of libraries, but I was interested to listen to this free lib. All what I can say is that, 20 years ago, we had to pay much money to get this..... !
All the best to Red Room Audio!


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 24, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> Greetings! Our *Palette Orchestral Series* has made a serious splash since its debut this past December and we couldn't be happier! So much so that we'd now like to give everyone the chance to experience first-hand what so many composers have already discovered.
> 
> *Palette Primary Colors* offers a *FREE* 1.3 GB taste of what you’ll get in our larger Palette libraries. It features *strings, woodwinds, and brass ensembles *with a curated set of articulations and a single microphone position, plus the same *True Ensemble Recording* technique and depth of sampling you'll find in the larger products. *Primary Colors* provides a glimpse into Palette's rich sound, flexible control and playability. We hope you enjoy it!
> *
> ...




Thank you Dickie and Team RedRoomAudio.

- J


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 25, 2018)

How long is the discount code good for ?? Just says limited time


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jun 26, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> How long is the discount code good for ?? Just says limited time


Hi Paul. We set the limit at 2 weeks from date of issue. Hope this helps!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 26, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> Hi Paul. We set the limit at 2 weeks from date of issue. Hope this helps!


Thanks. I also just watched Daniel James' overview of Saga and it's even better than I initially thought. It was great to see it in context and having it put through the paces. He's right , the tone is there. Sounds great and the GUI is setup for efficient use. Well done.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 27, 2018)

Red Room Audio said:


> Hi Paul. We set the limit at 2 weeks from date of issue. Hope this helps!



I understand *Saga* is not a 'Pallete' title, but somewhat surprised it does not participate in current Promo OR other Pallete discounts. 
Perhaps so aggressively priced at Intro to limit further reduction ?


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jun 27, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> I understand *Saga* is not a 'Pallete' title, but somewhat surprised it does not participate in current Promo OR other Pallete discounts.
> Perhaps so aggressively priced at Intro to limit further reduction ?


Hi @sostenuto . Correct, Saga is a different product line so it's not included in the Primary Colors promo. However, I'll let you in on a little secret. When we released Saga we put in an automatic $50 crossgrade discount for Symphonic Sketchpad / Saga owners. If you own one, you get $50 off the other. Or if you buy them both together you get $50 off. It's nice to get a pleasant surprise at checkout, ay?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 28, 2018)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone at Red Room Audio for the current great deal and the quick support via Christian concerning a cart issue with the code. After much deliberation , watching hours upon hours of walk throughs / hands on videos , going over my wish list , etc, I am happy to say that I just picked up the whole damn lot including Saga. I can see the many benefits to using the Palette series of instruments and feel I've made a good decision to go with these . I already have individual section libraries so Palette will be a welcome addition for writing and layering especially with the full sections and combos but the Aleatorics and Runs are something I had none of before today. Needless to say , I'm excited to start using these . Thanks again!!


----------



## Matt Riley (Jun 29, 2018)

A little tip: if you like to play staccato patches with velocity instead of a cc#, you can change that in the GUI.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 30, 2018)

Yep, that's the Dyn Control parameter in top right section - just gotta select the articulation beforehand (click on its box in upper left, so that it gets an asterisk).


----------



## Pixelee (Jun 30, 2018)

Saga's crashes are some of the best ones I've heard!


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 30, 2018)

Mildly confused are these free forever (or some lengthy subset thereof) or is it a more limited time offer?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 30, 2018)

Primary Colors library is free forever.


----------



## Gerbil (Jul 1, 2018)

This is incredibly generous of you guys. Great fun to play, lots of oomph and I love the stacked KS feature. I'll be expanding these as soon as the wallet allows. Many thanks.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 28, 2018)

slow finding this.

VERY nice.

anyone using their full products?


----------



## Xaviez (Oct 31, 2018)

Very nice freebie, thanks Red Room!
Couple of questions related to the full product as that quickly became more interesting to me after testing this.

The name, Symphonic Sketchpad, turned me off the product on release, it sounds to me like a product where the main focus is sketching ideas fast, ideas that will later be recorded by a live orchestra, rather than a fully fledged staple library of a mostly VI based production. So, which one is it?

I'd like to hear the close mics more, the one video I've been able to find only briefly touched upon them and they sounded quite wet (strings specifically).

Related to the above, the Sus patch has the ability to adjust "Releases" up to a point where it just instantly cuts off upon release of the note, why does this not work with the Stac patch?
It'd be nice to be able to rein in the tail on those shorts if we want to tighten them up some.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi @Xaviez, thanks for the kind words . Email us at [email protected] and we'll answer these questions plus anything else you'd like to know!


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 31, 2018)

Xaviez said:


> why does this not work with the Stac patch?



Because shorts don't have release trigger groups like sustains do (except marcatos, but they're a bit longer shorts), so you cannot adjust their release with the Releases slider. You can use the ADSR envelope when you select one of the short articulations for editing, though.


----------

